# Stocks Open 2016 with 400+ DROP, China Halts Trading After 7% Drop



## WhatInThe (Jan 4, 2016)

2016 opened on an down trend with a 400 point plus drop. China had to halt trading after their markets dropped 7%. As of this post there is still a 1/2 day to go.

http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-...ck-markets-to-close-early-on-2016-debut?sc=nd

TV talking heads saying there is selling for tax payments among other things. Throw in middle east turmoil ie Saudi Arabia and Iran oil could become the lynch pin here, not yet but coming.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 4, 2016)

The stock market...like much of the rest of the global economy...is quickly becoming a "House of Cards"...primed for a major downturn at any hint of bad news.  The Fed, and its counterparts in many other nations, have been manipulating the various currencies for years...in an attempt to counterbalance growing government deficits.  They are rapidly running out of ammunition.  Consumer spending is flat lining as workers stagnant wages are not allowing for any growth in spending.  Artificially low interest rates are creating another "housing bubble" which could burst at any time.  2016 is not looking good.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 7, 2016)

China had to shut down their stock market again after steep drop 15 minutes after opening.

http://news.yahoo.com/china-stops-trading-second-time-081735811.html


----------



## oldman (Jan 7, 2016)

Yes and the U.S. markets are also reeling in China's wake. Where's the bottom? No one knows. As oil prices continue to fall, it is impending doom for all of the other markets. Why? Because it shows that China, oil's biggest customer, is not doing much business these days and in fact is showing nothing but weakness in all of their sectors. Factory utilization has dropped from a record high of 97% in 2014 down to just under 70% now. I am not a chart and graph man, , but there are plenty of them to look at on the internet. 

If oil goes into the $20.00's, we better all hide our money.


----------

